# Any takers for Great Train Expo in Pomona, CA



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Just wondering if any MLS-ers are going to the Great Train Expo at the Pomona Fairgrounds July 23-24? I realize it's an all scale show but nowadays, what isn't? More importantly, will Door Hollow Short Line and the like be there?


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

There wasn't enough room in the hall for the Door Hollow Shortline so we won't be there. According to the floor plan posted in the Great Train Expo website a rather small (for them) Del Oro layout will be carrying the Large scale flag at this show. To see the list of vendors and layouts you can go to the "Click HERE for the Dealer or Layout Reservation Pack" on the site's home page. We were disappointed that we didn't make the cut but that's show biz.


----------



## joe rusz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh, pooh! I was hoping to see ya, Bob. Maybe this is a subtle message telling me not to go. I'd have to go on Sunday, up the 605 to the 10 or something. And those are crappy freeways, crowded and pretty beat up. It's not like going to Anaheim (15 miles on the Garden Grove) or the Rusty Boat (surface streets). 

So where will you take DHSL next? 

BTW, I've missed all the shows in the last few months because we have been out of the area.


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

We'll be in Pomona with the Southwest Garden Railroad Show, the first weekend in November. The next GTE shows are in Del Mar (an easy drive down the 5 freeway for you) on the first weekend in December and then at the Anaheim show on the first weekend in January. I imagine you'll be frolicking in the Hawaiian surf during those months....


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I am planning on being there Sunday, dont know for how long, might be a quick visit if I dont find what I'm looking for.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I came I saw I went "Meh!" 

Good show if you do O. Some G mostly Hans at Gold Coast Station and the Del Oro. I picked up some RR herald stickers and a sacrificial Marx car to cut up for an idea I have. But thats O, as for G, I will have to wait till the SWGRS in Nov. as this was kinda sparse.


----------

